# Repainting furniture



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I can't imagine why you couldn't just do a light sanding and paint. 

Two concerns though. If the stencil paint is thick enough to feel I would sand it smooth. And if you are going to physically distress it (sand the edges for instance) will you be OK with the old colors peeking through?


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

Ollie911 said:


> Not sure if this is where to put this but here goes: Approximately 18 years ago repainted a white bedroom dresser from the 1970s and a wood/formica end table from the 1960s. The dresser top and drawer fronts also had that shiny Formica finish with gold trim. I primed them first, then painted them a light Dusty pink and stenciled Ivory roses with sage green leaves & vines. Finished it off (just the tops?) with a satin finish/sealer.


Dusty pink and sage go perfectly. Good job. 



> FFW to today: now want to re-do spare bedroom in a beach/lakeside cottage theme. Would like to repurpose these furniture pieces and want them to be off-white with that distressed, crackle/"peeling paint"/weathered look. I've priced replacing them and would prefer to just refinish these! I've Googled steps to do this but nothing talks about if I would have to strip off all the pink paint, primer and finish. Would hate to get started and then realize I should have sanded or stripped before refinishing.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You need crackle paint. The directions will make it clear. If you sand, you have to repaint before you crackle. That's what crackling does -it crackles the paint underneath. If you have no paint underneath, if you've sanded everything, there won't be anything to crackle. If you don't want the pink paint to show, sand it and repaint it. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## smith10matthew (Jun 22, 2019)

Sand the furniture and remove the glossy finish off so that the paint will get good space to get soaked.After it gets dried up and dust free , then put primer.Sand again and paint.You may add various colour's in case you are inclined towards it.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

Kambeer said:


> It is best to grind furniture and repaint. Or you can use a sticky tape for furniture, there are many colors and prints.


Same opinion here!


----------

